# My DIY projects



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

Here are a few of my DIY projects. My camo dipping has exploded into an addiction. Here are a couple guns and a few other things I dipped so far. I'm actually considering turning this into a business. I would like to thank Randy Snell over at Hydrographicsbydesign for helping me through this and not letting me give up. This guy is top notch and has provided the best customer service...24/7! 
The bow rack was built in 1 1/2 days and cost about $12. It holds 12 arrows and up to 3 bows. There's also room for my releases. I'm building a couple more of these to sell at the flea market. Thanks for the inspiration guys! 







View attachment 892399
View attachment 892401












View attachment 892405
View attachment 892402
View attachment 892404
View attachment 892406


----------



## PaScott6 (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice job i love the light switches


----------



## Hunterdon (Sep 13, 2004)

What is in the upper right photo


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

Those are my light switch panels, and my a/c panel for my truck.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Looking good! :thumbs_up


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Looking good! :thumbs_up


----------



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

Man thats awesome.


----------



## cold1984 (Oct 7, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## jersey hunter (Dec 19, 2003)

sweet job man....i like the dipped antlers...


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice work on everything.


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

That stuff looks great!!


----------



## S_E (Dec 4, 2006)

like a kid with a new hammer... everything is a nail!


----------



## Agent Mulder (May 29, 2010)

Very good job. :thumbs_up The dipped antlers are very cool.


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah the antlers are a little tricky. The film does not want to wrap all the way around bigger sets of horns. There is a trick to doing the whole shed in one dip. Right now we are doing the interiors of two cars, a Volkswagon and a Honda. Will post more pics soon.


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

I am thinking of dipping a tree stand in this hidden pattern. And maybe my hood scoop in a rebel flag pattern. To match my red pick up.


----------



## cntryislandboy (Aug 20, 2010)

love the guns, they look really awsome


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

great job! keep posting pics - the stuff looks really good


----------



## x7bullets (Feb 10, 2009)

how much cash to get set up to do that that is real cool


----------



## goldfishfighter (Aug 17, 2009)

looks great


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

You did a super job......you just added some value to those shot guns. I like the switch plates too. I have one with the Texas Rangers on it. Like yours better.


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

morning bump


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

x7bullets said:


> how much cash to get set up to do that that is real cool


when i looked into it, they were saying $5000 - $10,000 but that included a week of training at the manufacturing facility.


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ArcheryhunterSD (Aug 2, 2006)

How hard would it be to drip a euro mount skull & just leave the antlers natural? 

Could have different patterns or maybe have photo of hunter with that buck on forehead filmed on skull then camo, archery or gun hunting pattern over other area.

Now that would look cool!!!


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

*Euro mount?*

We have a few projects we are working on. After I get those done, I will try to do a project such as the one you described. We've been experimenting with taping off the center of a mirror and dipping the outer edge. Also getting ready for deer season which starts in two weeks here. I am working on building a portable deer blind. Keep watching the DIY forum for new pics.


----------



## timsbluehouse (May 14, 2010)

bhuntin, Your doing a dang good job! Keep it up! I might have to take a trip over to see you while I'm in Missouri! Your work should get alot of attention, Let the business doors open!

Bump++


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

Here's some more pics of some of my recent work. 
View attachment 916437
View attachment 916438
View attachment 916439
View attachment 916440
View attachment 916441


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

Here are some car interior parts [clustered skulls] along with some picture frames and a framed mirror[hard woods]. Will post more pics just as soon as I get time. Once again I would like to thank Randy at Hydrographics By Design for coaching me. If you are interested in getting into wtp give him a call. His customer service is outstanding. 325-280-1452 He sells the film, activator, and the custom tanks for this process.


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

bhuntin said:


> Those are my light switch panels, and my a/c panel for my truck.


first gen s10, outta come over to the site I mod and post some pics. s10planet.com I smoothed and painted most the interior in my 87 blazer but it being a 4x4 I been covering all the cloth parts in digi camo. I have a lowered 92 reg cab thats on the back burner right now thats gonna get a v8 and some custom stuff done on the interior like this.


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

Yea that s-10 is a work in progress. Has a step side bed on it, hood scoop, Racing tires. Looks mean as hell, Only has a 6 cyl lol. I will stop by and check it out. Thanks B


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

bhuntin said:


> Yea that s-10 is a work in progress. Has a step side bed on it, hood scoop, Racing tires. Looks mean as hell, Only has a 6 cyl lol. I will stop by and check it out. Thanks B


wildside bed or a 2nd gen bed? I've built a few s10s now and most have been v8s. The blazer I have now has a fully built 3.4 in it out of a 95 camaro that will stomp any 4.3 thats N/A and gets better gas mileage doing it.


----------



## mosthatedkennel (Jun 23, 2009)

man i got to try this dipping thing out.


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

I ordered new camo patterns, and some other films, Should be here in a few days or so. Keep stoping by to check out new dipping projects. BH


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

where did you get the hardwoods pattern? im only finding a few patterns. i like the patterns im finding but i would like more. i see this is going to be a long time hobbie for me. ha


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

Very addicting!! You can get the hardwoods from Hydrographics by design.com, Randy is a pleasure to deal with and if you have any problems just give him a call. He's also on e-bay just type in water transfer printing.


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh my bad, did I say Hydrographics by design?I meant Elpaso powder coating! That's where I got the hard woods, the grass, and the skulls pattern I put on my truck. Hydrographics by design is a good company with great people running it, but there film selection was a little bland. Thats why I went with El paso. Hopefully there web sight will be up and running soon, I need some more of that hardwoods and the grass pattern,lol I really need some more of that skulls film to finish my truck in! lol As far as that hard woods goes give Elpaso a call I'm sure he can hook you up! BH:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## mapleleaf1970 (Dec 2, 2008)

jersey hunter said:


> sweet job man....i like the dipped antlers...


I second that!


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

Yea, I am in the process of dipping some sheds from this year in the hardwoods pattern I have.


----------



## Wicked Tin (Apr 11, 2009)

its all looking good...looks like I have some ideas for the off season!


----------



## water (Nov 10, 2010)

hello, if you need water transfer printing film, just ask me, best quality and better price, [email protected] check the design on: www.wtp-china.com new design are acceptable.


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

Just got new camo in today am dipping picture frames a few stabilizers and a few other items including my Apex bow sight in skullz camo. Check back in in a few days to see the results. Have a new hardwoods film that looks pretty good. BH


----------

